# Could this be an allergy?



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

We brought 2 guinea pigs home last week and since then my son has had very bad diahrrea, could it be anything to do with the guinea pigs? He doesn't touch them as he's only 2. He started the morning after we brought them home, and is still bad now.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

clairescunny55 said:


> We brought 2 guinea pigs home last week and since then my son has had very bad diahrrea, could it be anything to do with the guinea pigs? He doesn't touch them as he's only 2. He started the morning after we brought them home, and is still bad now.


No it could only be if he has say eatten their toilet(they do look like jelly beans lol) or not washed his hands when he touched then,

guineas don't general suffer with zoonotic diseases (passed to humans and back) only ring worm and a nasty flu bug call guinea pig clamidia not the sexual kind it is a resparitorie problem,

I expect your little one has picked up a bug.. I hope he is better soon.


----------

